
How NSA Spooks Spaffed My DAD'S DATA ALL OVER THE WEB - DamonHD
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/12/nsa_logo_scandal/
======
kichik
NSA: "Hello, this is NSA"

Artist: "Oh... Hi... What can I do for you?"

NSA: "We'd like to buy 1 license of the _bleep_ picture"

Artist: "I'm sorry, which picture?"

NSA: "You're not authorized to know that code word"

Artist: "..."

NSA: "OK never mind we'll just take it"

